# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Groene superfoods voor een winter zonder zorgen

## FRANCOIS580

Een verhoogde weerstand is zonder meer je beste garantie op een winter zonder al teveel gezondheidsproblemen. En daar zijn lang geen dure voedingssupplementen voor nodig zoals velen je willen doen geloven. Een aangepaste voeding met veel gezonde, groene superfoods verkleint je risico op allerlei vervelende winterkwaaltjes aanzienlijk. Je hebt voldoende keuze aan groene superfoods zodat je groen dieet nooit eentonig wordt en zeker voor voldoende afwisseling zorgt. Maar wat zijn de beste superfoods om je immuunsysteem te versterken en vol energie en vitaliteit de komende winter door te komen? 

Gaat ook jouw voorkeur naar natuurlijke en gezonde voeding? Dan mogen zeker geen superfoods op je dagelijks menu ontbreken. Bij een gezond eet- en leefpatroon zijn groene superfoods onmisbaar. Ze barsten een voor een van de gezonde voedingsstoffen waaronder allerlei vitaminen, mineralen, voedingsvezels, antioxidanten en sporenelementen. Voor we nagaan welke groene superfoods in aanmerking komen om ons de komende winter zo gezond mogelijk te houden moeten we weten wat superfoods precies zijn.

*Puur natuur*
Superfood, dat is puur natuur, gezonder kan dus niet. Super foods zijn uitsluitend natuurlijke voedingsmiddelen met een uitzonderlijk hoge concentratie aan gezonde voedingsstoffen. In tegenstelling tot gewoon gezonde voedingsmiddelen die maximum drie eigenschappen met een positief effect op je gezondheid hebben, bevatten deze superfoods maar liefst twaalf en in vele gevallen zelfs meer van deze gezonde eigenschappen.

Het unieke aan superfoods is ongetwijfeld dat ze dus barsten van de vitaminen, mineralen, aminozuren antioxidanten en voedingsvezels. Je hebt dus meteen geen enkel argument meer om deze superfoods niet dagelijks op je menu te plaatsen… Ieder van ons heeft deze superfoods immers broodnodig. Ze verkleinen in de eerste plaats je risico op tal van aandoeningen zoals (chronische) vermoeidheid, depressie, diabetes, hart en vaatziekten en hoge bloeddruk . Ze hebben een positieve invloed op zowel je lichamelijke als je geestelijke gezondheid, zuiveren dagelijks, en vertragen je verouderingsproces. Op relatief korte termijn voel je je energieker en vitaler dan ooit en ga je er jonger en stralender uit zien.

*Groene Superfoods*
Groene superfoods hebben niet alleen een positieve invloed op je natuurlijke weerstand. Ze zorgen tegelijk voor een gezonde darmflora, een goede spijsvertering en vlotte darmtransit. Ze hebben daarbij veruit het hoogste gehalte aan makkelijk verteerbare voedingsstoffen, houden je metabolisme of stofwisseling op peil, en zorgen voor extra vetverbranding. Verder zijn groene superfoods rijk aan eiwitten, chlorofyl en gezonde bacteriën.

*De beste groene superfoods voor een zorgeloze winter.../...*

Lees verder...

----------

